# Mountain Land Liquidation Sale



## 4bob4 (Mar 25, 2015)

Might not be the best place to ask this but I figured some of you would have seen similar.

I've gotten a couple mailers and been hearing tons of radio commercials for a mountain land liquidation sale in North Georgia over the past couple of weeks.  It's not the first time I've seen similar.  Most pitch water frontage to either a lake or trout stream for a little more than $1,000/acre.  Are these things legit or is it one cheap piece of land and the rest of the sale is all the higher stuff?  They also say things like "from 9,900" is it an auction and that is just the starting bid?


----------



## fishinbub (Mar 25, 2015)

It's an auction and that is the starting price


----------



## 4bob4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kinda what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 26, 2015)

4bob4 said:


> Might not be the best place to ask this but I figured some of you would have seen similar.
> 
> I've gotten a couple mailers and been hearing tons of radio commercials for a mountain land liquidation sale in North Georgia over the past couple of weeks.  It's not the first time I've seen similar.  Most pitch water frontage to either a lake or trout stream for a little more than $1,000/acre.  Are these things legit or is it one cheap piece of land and the rest of the sale is all the higher stuff?  They also say things like "from 9,900" is it an auction and that is just the starting bid?



What they are is high pressure sales events.  Heck, they're fun to go to just for entertainment value.  Agents might have radios and talk back and forth so you can hear them. Like if you show interest in lot X your agent will radio to another agent and say "hey Joe, has your couple put a bid in on lot X yet?".  They may have some one running around marking lots sold.  What they're doing is creating a sense of urgency and competition in the buyers.  Even seen some that fly buyers over the land in helicopters.  Buyers breath in more oxygen up there, makes them happy! lol These sales events are usually a regular circus.  Take some refreshments and enjoy the show.  We nearly suffocated from laughter at the last one we attended.   Not saying you can't find a deal just beware of the sales tactics. Go on their website and do as much research about the property as you can before you get there, identify potentially interesting pieces, and mark down what they sell for for future reference.  Bear in mind, really great pieces of land or awesome waterfront properties seldom make it into liquidation sales, someone at the bank snaps those up.  Overall, they're a good experience for your value learning curve if you're in the market for land.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 26, 2015)

Look up what other lots have sold for (through county records if available).


----------



## 4bob4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the responses all.  It's really more curiosity at this point but in the future I'd love a chunk of land in the mountains.  I may have to check one of these out though if they're as entertaining as NC Scout says they are.


----------



## Lecrevisse (Mar 26, 2015)

My old Dad, now passed away, was in business his whole life. He always said you only need to ask one question. "If this is such a good deal, why are you offering it to me?"


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 26, 2015)

If your going to buy u better buy now. It's going back up.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 26, 2015)

4bob4 said:


> Thanks for the responses all.  It's really more curiosity at this point but in the future I'd love a chunk of land in the mountains.  I may have to check one of these out though if they're as entertaining as NC Scout says they are.



Maybe I got a unique perspective?  I've been in sales all my life and thought I'd seen it all til I heard a lady say at one the salesman hit the child lock on his car door and wouldn't let them out to change their baby's diaper til they signed the contract.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2015)

NC Scout said:


> Maybe I got a unique perspective?  I've been in sales all my life and thought I'd seen it all til I heard a lady say at one the salesman hit the child lock on his car door and wouldn't let them out to change their baby's diaper til they signed the contract.




I guess that I would have told this salesman that he was fixing to have a "crappy day" then !!!!  




ps:  Then I probably would have beaten the "crap" out of him as well for such a sales ploy !!!!  I don't think that he would have been able to sell anything for a while afterwards.


----------



## carver (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't believe it,I own land in the mountains,you will never find land that cheap. It's just as stated,they will get you in then work you over.They are trying to make a killing on land now that the price is back up and the new Harrah's casino is opening in Murphy,North Carolina this summer.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 31, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I guess that I would have told this salesman that he was fixing to have a "crappy day" then !!!!
> 
> 
> ps:  Then I probably would have beaten the "crap" out of him as well for such a sales ploy !!!!  I don't think that he would have been able to sell anything for a while afterwards.



LOL! I would've introduced that salesman to "my little friend"! 



carver said:


> Don't believe it,I own land in the mountains,you will never find land that cheap. It's just as stated,they will get you in then work you over.They are trying to make a killing on land now that the price is back up and the new Harrah's casino is opening in Murphy,North Carolina this summer.



Trying to keep this thread on a fishing note, and having been in the land biz in the mtns for a long time(retired). I would add that you don't need to pay big bucks for waterfront to enjoy good fishing in the mtns.  Nobody likes to fish the same spot all the time.  The cheapest way to access a lot of fishing is to get something centrally located near a boat ramp.  A cheap trailer near a boat ramp on Fontana would make a great fish camp IMHO.  

The best way to find a good deal is to immerse yourself in values. Go to online sites that allow you to access local MLS, pick up real estate brochures, local newspaper real estate ads, go to land liquidation sales, get a couple real estate agents looking for you, etc., etc.  By doing value research, you will recognize a good deal when it comes along.


----------

